# OBS remote control



## regulate2001 (Aug 29, 2020)

I have OBS running through a PC and connected through ethernet lan cable. I want to remote control with a tablet using wifi. Is there any way of making that happen? 
I can successfully run my PC and tablet both through the same wifi and remote control, but I need the PC hooked up to the ethernet for reliability and the tablet through wifi for mobility.


----------



## FerretBomb (Aug 29, 2020)

You can install the OBS Websocket plugin, and use something like the T2T2 Remote web-app for coarse control over things like scene switching, audio mute, and source visibility. It doesn't afford ALL of the OBS control options, but if you just want to swap scenes, it works well.

You'll need to make sure that the tablet and PC are on the same network subnet (some 'home routers' put wifi and wired connections on separate subnets by default).


----------



## FishBytes (Aug 29, 2020)

Can you explain more on the goal of the remote control? Are you looking for full remote, or are you looking for more of a production camera switching / scene control?

I've started hearing some good stuff with https://www.touch-portal.com/


----------



## regulate2001 (Sep 9, 2020)

FishBytes said:


> Can you explain more on the goal of the remote control? Are you looking for full remote, or are you looking for more of a production camera switching / scene control?
> 
> I've started hearing some good stuff with https://www.touch-portal.com/


My goal is to switch scenes in OBS for remote or virtual demos. I need to switch between multiple cameras, videos, and slide decks remotely. I used the Stream Deck during my last demo and had it wired through USB. That worked fine, but it takes up a USB port and I'm tethered.


----------



## Twrkos (Sep 11, 2021)

FerretBomb said:


> You can install the OBS Websocket plugin, and use something like the T2T2 Remote web-app for coarse control over things like scene switching, audio mute, and source visibility. It doesn't afford ALL of the OBS control options, but if you just want to swap scenes, it works well.
> 
> You'll need to make sure that the tablet and PC are on the same network subnet (some 'home routers' put wifi and wired connections on separate subnets by default).


How do you access another computer over a LAN with T2T2?  Do you enter an IP address?


----------



## Twrkos (Sep 11, 2021)

Twrkos said:


> How do you access another computer over a LAN with T2T2?  Do you enter an IP address?


I found it!  Just look at the name of the computer.


----------



## CameraGuy (Nov 1, 2021)

VERY COOL and useful!  Just found this. Anyone know if it's possible to remote control OBS from another computer NOT on the same network via something like a remote desktop or similar app? I'm assuming that it should be possible but wanted to check in here for some additional brainpower...


----------



## Gauranga (Sep 10, 2022)

FerretBomb said:


> You can install the OBS Websocket plugin, and use something like the T2T2 Remote web-app for coarse control over things like scene switching, audio mute, and source visibility. It doesn't afford ALL of the OBS control options, but if you just want to swap scenes, it works well.
> 
> You'll need to make sure that the tablet and PC are on the same network subnet (some 'home routers' put wifi and wired connections on separate subnets by default).


I have a similar problem but more basic. I’m very new to OBS. Is there a way to trigger a screen switch via an iPhone? Or do I need a physical USB connected device?

I want to use it for a Zoom broadcast which is also screen shared on Apple TV to a live audience. I don’t want to show the OBS screen to the live audience. 

Any suggestions would be much welcome.


----------

